
Show HN: Woyera – Automatically Detect Errors in Your Data - asharma327
http://www.woyera.com
======
asharma327
Hi guys! I have built a Web App and API to detect common and some uncommon
errors in your data and give you details. You can upload a csv on the webapp
or call the API with your data. Feel free to provide any feedback and hope it
helps!

~~~
pplonski86
Congratulations on launching! Your website looks very neat. Some questions
before using:

What kind of data issues are you able to detect?

What data formats are you accepting?

Is there a limit for data set size?

